# can i ask



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

you probably are going to think i am a hypercrit as to be honest i have had a bad time with christianity in my past and to be honest i havent got the faith needed to believe in it but i was just wandering if those of you out there who do would pray for someone like me i am 23 weeks pregnant after narly 4 years of ttc with my hubby and terrified my ist child died two hours after birth and to be honest i am waiting for this child to die also i have no faith in maybe god or fate allowing this child to live i am so dark in my thoughts i am terrified i am going to will it to happen coz i am so convinced its going to happen again . i have christian friends but no faith myself so maybe i am wrong to ask but if there are those who believe maybe god will listen to you cause you do. as i am strugging to try and be positive

sorry to ask but maybe if there is someone up there he will listen to those who do believe in him 


lisa xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Just looked at your website - it's no wonder your so scared etc.  Congratulations on being pg again.  I'm not amazingly into religion but I will be having a word for you!!              
I think your first baby will be looking after you and their new brother / sister too.
Helen xxx


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so touched by your story. I had a look at your beautiful website dedicated to your darling baby Connell. You are such a brave girl. I can't even imagine what you are going through. You are in my prayers. Have faith that God will bless you with a healthy and successful pregnancy. Best wishes. Raphael xx


----------

